# She came to earn her Wings........



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

How touching.....NC State Vet school is amazing. Hobbes had his surgery there! Bless Maggie Belle and you for helpng so may. Run free Maggie Bell!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a wonderful story and a golden angel.
Have fun at rainbow bridge sweetheart.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Godspeed sweetheart. What a touching tribute to your very special girl. Thank you for finding us and sharing her story. I hope you stay around... many of us have walked in your shoes of grief and I know you will find much support and friendship. We never tire of hearing stories and lending an ear or shoulder to cry on if needed. Bless you and bless your Maggie Belle.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

And earn her wings she did.


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

What an amazing Golden I feel this especially so as my own Golden has had problems that were thought to be MG, I would also add that 7 years ago I was also under the threat of MG. How proud you must be of your lovely girl  xxx


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Godspeed Maggie Belle. She sounds like a very special girl. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Maggie Bell...RIP sweet girl


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Thank you Maggie Belle...the world is a better place because you were here.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

My deepest condolences for your loss.

What a wonderful tribute to an amazing golden girl, Maggie Belle. You are truly an angel!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Russ*

Russ

I am so very sorry for your loss of Maggie Belle, but she surely is an angel and is playing with all of our dogs at the Rainbow Bridge!!

Maggie Belle will be responsible for saving so many lives. How proud you must be of her!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Maggie Belle is an angel to so many people and animals. I am so sorry for your loss but you should be very proud though your heart is breaking. My heart goes out to you. May you find some comfort in your memories. I hope you will stick around and share some pictures and stories of her with us. So many people think that it gives them comfort to them.

Fly High with your wings Maggie Belle at the bridge


----------



## Russ Krain (Aug 12, 2010)

First, I wanted to say for the humble thanks and caring remarks on this site. I recently came her looking for some information on problems for young Pups. When I read the Rainbow Bridge posts, I wanted her Belle's story told as not to be invain. Although she had a tough beginning, she had a normal healthy life. Most never knew of the disease she had as I never missed her meds, copauge, feeding and other disciplines. I had to make so many personal sacrifices to keep her healthy, yet, never once did I complain. She was very expensive, yet, I always found the funding. As a vet told me, we can only give you hope, its up to you and in so many ways, on my own. I asked a vet in Raleigh was there any information I could get from them. He told me Belle was the information. At 6 months out, I was told the other dogs had passed and Belle was all that was left. At one year out, I met the Drs and Roche people. They wanted to know why Belle had lived this long. I produced a log book of every single day of her life. AT two years out, the drug was given to MG patients for clinical trials. The drug was Cellcept or Mycophenolate and is now the common drug used by Drs for myasthnia gravis patients. I never lost hope, never broke her routine and really enjoyed this angel. During the last 5 years, she knew her meds routine so well, she would remind me as she had done it for so long, it was second nature. I have had some great goldens, however, never this good. Thanks for the receptive thoughts and may god bless...If anybody out there ends up with MG with their dog, please don't hesitate to contact me.....Russ


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

An angel in every sense of the word. Your heart must swell with love and pride for such a special, sweet girl. Her legacy and love will live on.... Bless you both!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sure Maggie Belle is wearing her wings proudly and that they glitter gold.

I am sorry for your loss and give thanks to Maggie Belle for her service - may she run softly at the bridge.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest well sweet angel.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Maggie Belle. I lost my heart dog Deardra to MG 10+yrs ago. The only drugs back then that were given to her for MG were Mestinon and Prednisone. She developed pneumonia and I had to let her go, hardest thing I ever had to do. There was no hopeful prognosis at the time. Thank you for having her be a trail dog for a new drug. I hope you find comfort looking back on the good times you shared with her.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

What a legacy she leaves!!!
She sounds like an amazing soul.
You sound like an amazing owner.
God Bless you and God Speed sweet Belle!


----------



## Russ Krain (Aug 12, 2010)

*Steve and Tucker*

That is pretty much my what I was told. A young Doctor heard that Roche was looking for test animals. While he made no guarentees, it was my only hope. Belle had Megaesophagus, aspiration pneumonia and pancreatitus...hope I spelled those ok. She had been in a wheel chair for months prior to this. While frustrated that the local vet couldn't figure what was going on, they did recommend her to the Raleigh Vet School. She had gotten so sick I didn't think she would make it out of intensive care....A week later, I was at the school in a waiting room and she smelled me. She stood up for the first time in 6 months and ran down hall as fast as she could. I didn't think it was even her at first, but it was. Ironic, the day before my ex wife and myself figured the next day was it. She was horrible that Saturday.....the Dr was right. My ex keeps her mother...we are still great friends. Belle did fine after that with a few glitches of pneumonia, however, she beat it. The dr did caution me that Belle, being a golden, taking an antisuppresant drug, increased the likeliness of cancer. That was an experience as well. Even though the tumor resided near her anal cavity and grew. Eventually, it began to bleed. Belle spent her final days wearing ladies depends, however, she got used to them, she was a trooper. She acted very normal until the day she passed. She was still squeaking her chicken toy, carrying her "pink" tennis ball, ready for a walk....the day before. Hopefully, you can see her picture today along with Clohey, a rescue Golden who really needed a home. Thanks for all of your posts hear...Russ


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A lovely tribute to your very special girl - her wings have well and truly been earnt and I am sure that she wears them with pride

Sleep softly now Maggie Belle


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

RIP sweet Maggie Belle...


----------



## Russ Krain (Aug 12, 2010)

*Chester & Murphy's Mom*

You dogs look just like Meggie Belle, Maggie Belle's mother. Although I knew Belle would not outlive her, Meg, is still doing fine at 10 years old. Although Belle was not allowed to swim for the past 6 and a half years, she was a true water dog. He mother would dive under the water and bring up clams from the bottom. Yes, I am on waterfront, so it was hard making sure she didn't go in the water. She had no immune system. I never even allowed her around other stray dogs or it would have been over early. I had to adjust my lifestyle, however, I knew the importance of what she had to do. I even had a girlfriend once come over to my house and ask me, you don't let her in the house...do you? I told her I let he in, so I would let Belle in too....so when the cancer came in and Belle had to stay with my exwife for 6 months.....it hurt the soul. I knew at one point the only way she would come back home, was her ashes. When I took her ashes home last week, there was a one year old golden rescue dog in the passenger seat. Clohey sniffed the ashes box and layed down on the seat. Although this Clohey has a lot of energy, was a problem dog, I am yet to see one thing not to love. I didn't replace, I took in, its a difference. Thanks for you thoughts, I have two books and many cards of sympathy from all those touched by this angel. I would have taken in another special needs dog, however, sometimes you need a break. Belle was number 4....now its time to take care of a neglected baby. So far so good..take care, Russ Krain


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

God speed Maggie Belle. You were amazing and truly an angel.


----------



## Russ Krain (Aug 12, 2010)

*Thanks*

Mourning for these guys last years......tears still flow for those that loved Belle.....OK, this fight, her attitude.....what a girl. Today I got a book for the Raleigh Vet School signed by all the doctors, in her care, there........it broke my heart, yet they knew I kept one of the most difficult cases they had experienced. "What Dogs teach us"......that our love for these creatures never dies. I took in Clohey as a one year old rescue.....a golden down on her luck, not as a diversion, as a new friend I can help. Thanks folks for you kind reguards. We all share a bond most will never understand....take care, Russ Krain


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Belle. She was truly a special girl.

It sure sounds like Clohey has found her savior. I hope you two have a great bond and a wonderful life. Taking in a new lost soul celebrates the ones we have lost. They have taught us to share our love with another one who needs us even while grieving one who left IMO.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you and thanks to Maggie Belle. My Meggie went through cancer treatment at NC State and later developed MG. She was not on the drugs you mentioned, but on azathioprine. I am well aware of the time each day it takes with a dog who has megaesophagus and the feeding routine. I also nursed her through recovering from aspiration pneumonia. We did it all, would still be doing it if her heart hadn't simply grown too weak to keep her going. I lost Megs in June and also received the book you mentioned from the doctors at NC State with their memories of Meggie recorded. They are amazing, caring, dedicated people. 

I know how much you miss your girl and I am so appreciative of what she gave to medical research. Thanks again.


----------



## Russ Krain (Aug 12, 2010)

*Meggies Mom*

Funny, Maggie Belles mother is Meggie Belle. All my dogs have been named Belle or Bell, and all have been Golden Retrievers. When Belle got MG, it seemed the whole world was gone as she was so hard to take care of. In the beginning, it was a hell since fear loomed of the uncertainty. It seemed Belle had the vesion of MG that never went into remission. It was the cellcept that made the mestinon work, otherwise, she would have been gone at a month or so. I don't think she had that long as her organs started shutting down since the mestinon wouldn't do what it did for so many dogs and humans. So you know what is was like to get up at 3:30 am to clear her throat....the regurgitation....aspiration pneumonia....most men and women my age, would not have gone through this. I had a brother tell me a bullet only cost a nickle...I told him why do you want me to shoot him...after awhile, they all understood when they met a MG patient that lived in their hometown. He told them if it wasn't for the work I did years ago of providing Belle for this, he would still be in a wheelchair. My brothers became very tolerable about Belle sleeping on the guest bed after that.
Well, I couldn't have done this without my exwifes support. She learned what I did and took care of Belle when I traveled for my job. We are still best friends. Even with the new member in this house, she will be spoiled to a degree by her. However, my exwife shed tears like so many since she had to keep her the last 6 months of Belle's life, knowing, today could be the day. Meggie, Maggie Belles mother, knew Belle had cancer.....they know, trust me. BJ (Belvedere Joshaua) is now 14 and really doesn't know a lot of what was going on. He is a golden boy going through his golden years. I noted that you called your Meggie Megs, Well, Meggie is known as Megmo, Maggot, Clam digger and Diver Meg. 
Clohey, was in a pen when I found her. Her PO said she had the whole yard, however, not from what I observed. I took her to the vet the morning I picked her up. She tested positive for intestinal worms...needed all her shots and I figure she may have to go through worm treatment. When I was the PO the other day, he said hello, and looked down, I guess he knew what I knew...She went into heat on Saturday since they didn't even bother to spay her....the good news, she has toys, regular food and water, play and walks....she is very humble and sincere. Everyday she proved she can be so good instead of the dog I was told about. You cannot neglect these dogs. So as she enjoys sleeping on the cool tile floor, I will not wake her, she had a busy day. She has the hot spots on her cheek and the bad memories of neglect and abuse, however, she knows I will not do that to her. The scars or her past will heal, the scar from loosing Belle, will never go away, she was trully an Angel....most would agree. Take care, Russ


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you Maggie Belle.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss of Maggie Belle--what a beautiful tribute. She left a wonderful legacy and I know you are so proud of her. She earned her angel wings many times over.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Maggie Belle you are indeed an ANGEL, now at the bridge without pain forever!
Bless you Sweetheart!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> I am so sorry for your loss of Maggie Belle. I lost my heart dog Deardra to MG 10+yrs ago. The only drugs back then that were given to her for MG were Mestinon and Prednisone. She developed pneumonia and I had to let her go, hardest thing I ever had to do. There was no hopeful prognosis at the time. Thank you for having her be a trail dog for a new drug. I hope you find comfort looking back on the good times you shared with her.


My golden died last year from MG which led to pneumonia. My vet put her on Mestinon and it helped a little. When I did research on the net, that was about the only drug I found. I hate I didn't know about this new drug.


----------



## Russ Krain (Aug 12, 2010)

MSDog1976 and to so many others, thanks for your heartfelt posts. When I went online to find out about dogs with MG and treatment, I only found the obituaries of a great pet, not just a pet, I don't see these guys as that, they are family, lest we never forget. When Belle got MS my exwife heard a comment that Belle would not make it past 6 months...not a bet, just the statistic. We were told aspiration pneumonia would come back and she wouldn't get another chance just as you mentioned. As I stated, one Dr, He was from another country, mentioned the test program by Roche...however, I wanted to learn more about her odds and they were not good at all. So when I made this decision, I knew it was expensive and I knew it would be time consuming, if not lifestyle consuming. I loved this 2 1/2 year old...sweet, unlike all the other goldens I had had. When the day came she had to use a wheelchair...I thought she would fight it, however, after she knew it was OK, she adjusted. Then came the times she didn't need it so I thought, and had to carry her back in the house. One month after the wheel chair, she became very ill with pneumonia and the rest of the story went on. By the time I got her from the Local Vet, I knew this was it. So I put her on the program with mestinon and mycophenolate. It was many years later, I met a MG older man in Foodlion. He was talking about pill popers for dogs and seem to think they were expensive. I interrupted them to tell them cheese worked better but they then said their dog knew the pill was in the cheese. I told them about 1,2 and 3 method. I told them I hid the capsule in one of the three since they learn numbers. Well, after 6 years, twice a day, Belle was very smart and I outsmarted her on this. She did figure it out once and awhile...but mostly good. Well, at the Food Lion, the mans wife elboed her husband and said; You are the guy in Washington with the Golden Retriever with MG! Her husband had MG most of his life. His wife hugged me along with his wife and he said, thanks. He then told me he had been in a wheel chair most of his life with MG and that without Belle, he would probably still be in one. He was standing. The impact of this event, made me realize that a failure was not an option. I then went to the MG web sites and saw discount prices for mycophenolate (Cellcept) and emailed the site. There was an older story from a doctor who mentioned only a Golden Retriever dog test that was finally successful. That was a couple of years ago and I cannot find the story unless, it was archrived somewhere. I want people to know, MG is not a death sentence anymore. This treatment is available for serious MG dogs with active MG. Mestinon works for many, however, when it doesn't, add Cellcept. Belle gave up her life for humans, however, she gave up for dogs too. There is hope no matter how bad the situation is, your dog can have a very normal life. I was one of the lucky ones to not say goodbye so many years ago, the dose, is 250 mg of Cellcept and 2.5 ml of Mestinon....same as most humans. This is a dog 70 lbs. A normal Angel....these guys and gals only come to earth to earn their wings....Like I said, I hope god has pink tennis balls....she is particular...thanks folks and keep hope alive...Russ Krain


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up in memory of your sweet Maggie Belle and pink tennis balls!!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Such an amazing story, with a very sad ending, as all of these usually are. Thank you Maggie Belle, run free..


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for bumping this Karen! What a great legacy that Maggie Belle and Russ have left.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks from me too Karin. I never saw this until today. 
What an exceptional pupper and her exceptional human. 

The human and canine world owe M.Belle and her human a huge debt of gratitude. 
Belle is a fitting name for such a beautiful soul.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for more to read about Russ's Maggie Belle.


----------



## Russ Krain (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for looking in and the kind words. As you have read, it really had an impact on my life being that I couldn't make even the slightest mistake over those years. I even find myself sometimes Micro managing Chloe Belle....I do realize it and try to back off. I forgot how easy a normal dog was to take care of through all this. It used to be a typical day consisted of getting up at 5am, get the first drug, cellcept in, an hour later, food and water, 15 minutes sit down to make sure it all got down. Sometimes if she was struggling with swallowing, I had to hold her up vertically to make the food go down into her stomach so it wouldn't get in her lungs. Failure to do this..pneumonia and death. She had no imune system on top of that, so she couldn't go hang out with strange dogs and had to be watched at all times when out. It was always a struggle getting food and water in her. It had to be prepared and mushed up, elevated and I knew water was the biggest danger since if sometimes got into her lungs. I had to do copage to her to clear it out. She eventually slept on my bed so that I could hear her breathe at night.....seems I would have to get up and do copauge from time to time. After years of this, she had it memorized. She knew if she drank water, she had to sit for 15 mins. I used an egg timer with a bell to let her know if was OK. During that 15 mins....I could go on my business.....she was so routine....my friends couldn't believe how well she did these thing......
In the beginning, I used to ask questions to the Raleigh vet school on how to do this and that......One day one of the doctors told me they didn't have answers for reason....Belle was in uncharted areas of medicine. I couldn't find any answers on the internet...just stories of lost dogs to the disease.....This is when I realized, this was going to be a fight, as long as there was hope, she would live as normal as I could give her. I kept a log on everything, everyday, even my the hours till I figured what caused her to throw up food....what blocked her lungs......that log book sits with the Raleigh Vet School to this day. Maggie Belle had a good life and most people never knew she had MG as long as she lived.....even to the end. Amazing experience.....amazing Golden.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

... amazing owner ... thank you for loving your Maggie Belle so much that you would go the extra mile and beyond with her. And thank you for providing your answers to the vet school so they can pass on the information to others.


----------

